# Fun video



## Abby P (Jul 18, 2021)

Complete with shadbelly. I love it.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 19, 2021)

I NEED roller skates!!!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 19, 2021)

I need off road roller skates!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 19, 2021)

Do you think he is holding on with his legs? I don’t really see any other strap that he would be holding onto. That would be a great leg workout!! Did I already say, I NEED roller skates?!! LOL LOL


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 19, 2021)

It does look like he has a big handful of mane, but it looks like he is using his legs, too.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 19, 2021)

I'd have to get a much shorter horse that's for sure!


----------



## Abby P (Jul 19, 2021)

I'm guessing mane plus knees - pony looks happy!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 20, 2021)

UPDATE:
I do NOT need a shorter horse!! I’m only 5’ 1” LOL And I just ordered my roller skates today!! OMG! SO MUCH FUN!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 21, 2021)

This I cannot wait to see! Get your husband to video it!!!!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 21, 2021)

Woohoo! This means there is hope for me....(I'm 5' 1" also!) What kind of skates did you order?


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 21, 2021)

I love it!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 21, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> Woohoo! This means there is hope for me....(I'm 5' 1" also!) What kind of skates did you order?




I did a little research on roller skates, I googled: women best roller skates 2021. The search came up with about 15 pairs of skates. I knew I didn’t want roller blades. I had a pair of those years ago and they were so heavy for me that they hurt my knees. I wanted a pair of really light roller skates. I ordered these:






They should be here next week, WOOHOO!!  I also ordered wrist guards, knee pads, and elbow pads….you can never be too safe. The older I get the harder the ground is


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 21, 2021)

Maybe wear a helmet too!!! You be careful.❤


----------



## Abby P (Jul 21, 2021)

And you'll have options, you can take up roller derby if you need a second hobby.  

Definitely video is needed!!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 21, 2021)

So tonight I told hubby, “my knee, wrist, and elbow pads came today, woohoo!”

He said, “What? You seriously bought roller skates? I thought you were joking.”

Me, “When have I ever joked about mini horses and roller skates??” LOL!! NEVER!!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 21, 2021)

Abby P said:


> And you'll have options, you can take up roller derby if you need a second hobby.
> 
> Definitely video is needed!!



Yes, yes, yes!! If this doesn’t work out, forget the ponies, I’ll take up roller derby!!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 22, 2021)

That will definitely be a video worth watching.  Unfortunately, I would need off road skates. They all seem to be inline roller blade type. And pricey.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 23, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> That will definitely be a video worth watching.  Unfortunately, I would need off road skates. They all seem to be inline roller blade type. And pricey.



Check out Emma Massingales off road skates, she calls it grass skiing. So cool!


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 23, 2021)

Beautiful skates and second Willow Flats....get a helmet and BE CAREFUL!

I also had a white and pink pair of roller skates that I just loved and used on our road for years - never ever thought to bring along a pony! Then we moved to a gravel road...sigh.....

It sounds like fun and will make some popcorn for your video!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 24, 2021)

> Check out Emma Massingales off road skates, she calls it grass skiing. So cool!



Wow, those are crazy looking! But looks like fun. Have you seen BSharpRanch off road skateboarding videos? She and her ponies are amazing!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 24, 2021)

Yes, I have seen her off road skateboarding videos and they are awesome!!!

Always something fun and new to do with these little guys!


----------

